# Ipod shuffle non reconnu



## yoboy91 (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour bonjour,


J'ai depuis un moment un soucis avec mon Ipod shuffle et je commence à vraiment perdre patience (et à en avoir marre de tourner toujours avec la même musique)

Mon ipod n'est pas reconnu sur mon ordi, ni par mon ordi, ni par itunes.
Sur l'ordi de la famille, il tente de s'installer mais cela me marque echec, unknown device, et il n’apparaît pas non plus sur iTunes.

J'ai un shuffle 2nd génération qui marche parfaitement et je pense que Apple fait en sorte que les vieux Ipod deviennent de plus en plus pénible à utiliser. L'an dernier j'avais déjà du installer une très vieille version d'Itunes pour me permettre de mettre de la musique dessus mais aujourd'hui, encouragé par une amie qui m'a assuré que son ipod 1ere génération était reconnu par la nouvelle mise à jour Itunes, je me suis motivé à retenter ma chance. (big fail snif)...

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider....

MERCI


----------



## Vanton (23 Août 2015)

Rien à voir avec une volonté de pousser à racheter du matériel  

Même le premier iPod est toujours pris en charge alors qu'il va avoir 15 ans. Et j'ai toutes les générations de shuffle, toutes marchent parfaitement. 

Les iPod sont conçus pour être des copies (éventuellement partielles) de ta bibliothèque centrale. Ton iPod est lié à la bibliothèque qui a été synchronisée dessus. Et donc à l'ordi qui a permis de le synchroniser.

Après, ça ne devrait pas l'empêcher d'être reconnu par n'importe quel ordi... C'est là que tu as un problème, visiblement.

Tu le branches avec le dock d'origine ? Ou tu en as changé ? Il n'est pas compatible avec les nouveaux câbles des iPod shuffle 3G/4G...

Après il est possible qu'il ait un problème matériel... Qu'il ait pris la flotte et que les contacts soient oxydés ? Si ça ne vient pas du câble c'est certainement un problème matériel.


----------



## yoboy91 (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour
j'ai quand meme un gros doute au niveau du "rien à voir avec une volonté de pousser à racheter du matériel" étant donné que l'an dernier c'était justement le cas (pas compatible avec le nouveau itunes mais marchait parfaitement avec l'ancien).

Ce n'est pas le cable d'origine qui a finit par mourir. Il est possible de se procurer un 2nd génération? pourtant ce cable me permet de recharger mon ipod sans aucun soucis...


----------



## Vanton (23 Août 2015)

On en trouve d'occasion assez facilement sur le bon coin. Pour une poignée d'euros en négociant un peu. Ça peut être intéressant de tenter. 

Mais tu ne connais personne qui pourrait t'en prêter un ? C'est un iPod qui s'est beaucoup vendu. Et ça t'éviterait de mettre de l'argent dans un câble si l'iPod est mort. 

Après on trouve des shuffle 2G à 20€ et moins en cherchant bien.


----------

